# Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement.



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

So this is straight from the dealership...If you have an 02 or newer TT you can get a new cluster free OR if you have those or any other year and paid for your cluster to be replaced you can get a reinbursement check. All you have to do is call or go to your dealer and you should be able to square away the issue.


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (turbott920)*

00's and 01's get the shaft unless replaced the cluster after 02? Weak!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (Dyzee)*

sweet i bought an 02'








thanks for the info.
Now, do they just replace it, or do i have to wait for it to go bad?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (Minibabe)*

I pretty much have the wonky fuel gauge
I think that counts right?
I don't like them getting their grubby paws on mah cah
but free service is better than me paying.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_So this is straight from the dealership...If you have an 02 or newer TT you can get a new cluster free OR if you have those or any other year and paid for your cluster to be replaced you can get a reinbursement check. All you have to do is call or go to your dealer and you should be able to square away the issue.

This is exactly what the paperwork we all got says in the first place!
For the 00-01 guys, try talking to the dealership and see if they will work with you, if not, you can speak to Audi of America (in writing) and explain your situation. Last resort if file your own law suit for reimbursement if you have already taken things into your own hands and are out of the window they have provided. 
You should all know not to trust the dealerships word at this point, and not all dealerships handle things the same.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_I pretty much have the wonky fuel gauge
I think that counts right?
I don't like them getting their grubby paws on mah cah
but free service is better than me paying.

Most likely this is nothing to do with your cluster in the first place but with a common faulty fuel sensor.
First thing to do is add a can of techron injector /fuel system cleaner to the next 2 or 3 times you fill up (a bottle each time). If that doesnt fix it, check the vag readouts for the fuel sensor to see if its putting anything out.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (Dyzee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dyzee* »_00's and 01's get the shaft unless replaced the cluster after 02? Weak!

No, if you replaced the cluster yourself at any point between first production day of the TT and 2007 you will be reinbursed.


----------



## Beltway (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (turbott920)*

The original cluster on my 2000 model was replaced under warranty in 2004 and failed again recently. Prior to this settlement, Audi USA had agreed to pay for the parts if I paid for the labor - it is my understanding that I will be reimbursted for the labor costs.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (Beltway)*

I just made my appointment. Taking mine in next week. I'll report back later.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (RonN)*

I'm sending in a letter to object to the settlement. It was designed to exclude many of the earlier TTs that are actually affected by the issue. I may also attend the court hearing on the 23rd since I'm near SF. I'm going to argue the warranty should be 10 years because many continue to develop symptoms, etc..
I'm still waiting to hear back form AoA on my inservice date (although it's definitely more than 6 years being an '01...) and waiting to hear back from the dealer my car was originally purchased from for the service history. 
Ridiculous they couldn't come up with a settlement that realistically settles everything.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (bauch1425)*

I'm going to find AoA headquarters, walk into the bathroom and take a sh.t in their toilet's box (reservoir) so every time they flush a buncha sh.t comes out. 
They'll be sitting there wondering why crap keeps coming up all the time, then they'll know how us owners feel


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (Murderface)*

oh snap!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

For 2000-2001 models, you have to show that the gauge was faulty within 6 years (that would be by 2006 for the 2000 and 2007 for the 2001's for you math whiz kids out there). Luckily, my PO kept ALL of the paperwork for my 2000 and I found a report during a routine oil change that "Customer reports faulty Fuel Gauge reading. Cluster faulty. Need to take to Audi dealer for replacement." It was dated march 2004. I made a copy of that and sent it in with my claim paperwork. The fuel gauge doesn't work in the cold and my tachometer sometimes sticks.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_ I'm going to find AoA headquarters, walk into the bathroom and take a sh.t in their toilet's box (reservoir) so every time they flush a buncha sh.t comes out. 


that move is called an UPPER DECKER
I just got back from the dealer and guess what.
when I was having some other stuff done I mentioned
check out my cluster because the fuel gauge frequently reads
1/4 tank wrong. 
.... they've determined I have a faulty cluster and 
are ordering one from Germany, they photocopied
my cluster repair paperwork and I'll be scheduling an
appointment when the thing arrives.
has anyone else seen the dealer and gotten
them to agree that the cluster is bad and 
that they're gonna replace it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (exboy99)*


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (l88m22vette)*

I had my cluster diagnosed yesterday. The part has been ordered and will be installed on Thursday or Friday. 
Service Advisor: Mr. Nelson please be sure you bring us all of your keys
Me: Not a problem. I'll be sure to bring them all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wheelman21 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (RonN)*

OK, so how about me, the first owner had the cluster replaced under warranty back in 01 or 02, and I have the paperwork to prove it, if mine goes can I get it replaced under warranty since it has already been replaced once?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (Wheelman21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wheelman21* »_OK, so how about me, the first owner had the cluster replaced under warranty back in 01 or 02, and I have the paperwork to prove it, if mine goes can I get it replaced under warranty since it has already been replaced once?

well, if it's malfunctioning I'd want it replaced
.... do you have any problems?
I didn't think the fuel gauge was a big
problem but i asked them about it and
.... well I'm getting a new cluster.
stop in to the service dept and ask them to check it out.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (exboy99)*

someone give me the run down...i got my paperwork in the mail but didnt read thru all pages too mutch...what if you have 01 with cluster replaced after 02, not by audi dealer..??
another ? on this...do new clusters read old milege????


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (TTurboNegro)*

After reading this thread, I went to the dealer nearby to inquire about the instrument cluster recall and was told I needed to contact AoA to for written authorization before they would even touch my car. Is this true or am I getting the Heissman?


----------



## JimJames (Aug 23, 2005)

I had the same experiance as above, I've mailed my letter to Audi awaiting reply. I guess some dealerships are better than others.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (JimJames)*

Called AoA today and was referred to the website below:

http://www.instrumentclustersettlement.com/
I'm printing out the proposed class action settlement document, which has the extended 6-year warranty for the instrument cluster clearly spelled out in a coupon, and taking it to the dealership to ask for a replacement.


----------



## bjack1943 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (turbott920)*

Here is what my dealer stated regarding my 2002 TT, "As far as I know at this time, the instrument clusters on the affected vehicles have been covered by a lawsuit. There should have been something sent via mail to you. I have had nothing come directly from Audi regarding coverage on this matter. If I come across anything, I'll let you know."


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Cluster F*

so I just wanted to add one
important thing about my cluster 
replacement.... and it might be
part of why i wasn't given much
hassel when they tested and
ordered my cluster.
MY car is a 2004 that i bought
in late 06 from Riverside Audi
Certified Pre Owned and it's still
covered under 'Audi Assured'
... I might have another year or 
two of coverage.... I'm gonna ask.
anyways.
I'm not sure if I would have gotten
the cold shoulder or not if I wasn't
CPO. They did make sure to ask for
and photocopy my cluster paperwork
that I received in the mail. 
I'll ask the service guy about
this some and try to provide some
more details for everyone.
.... what if I weren't CPO? hmmmm


----------



## Beltway (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (TTurboNegro)*

As I read it the six year period is from the "in-service" date either of the vehicle or of the cluster. 
My faulty cluster was replaced yesterday. AoA had agreed to pay for parts with me paying for labor (this was agreed to prior to the settlement). This is the second cluster to go bad on this car and as my original cluster was replaced under Audi warranty in 2004, the "in-service" date of my cluster is 2004 so I can claim for the labor element under the settlement terms. 
Trust this makes sense (?) 
By the way, the new cluster will reflect the recorded mileage of the vehicle. 



_Modified by Beltway at 7:04 PM 4/19/2008_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (Beltway)*

That's the first I've heard of before. I've always heard its from the in-service date of the vehicle. I'm going to give my dealer a call on Monday and see what they say.
I submitted an objection to the settlement anyways - as far as my understand goes, it's designed to exclude the older models which have the most cluster issues. 
My cluster was already replaced twice under the original warranty. Once at just 5K miles and another around 25K in 2003.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (bauch1425)*

So I returned to my local dealer today armed with the print-out from the proposed settlement, including the coupon of the extended 6-year warranty on the TT instrument cluster. The Service Rep didn't even ask for any documentation after I told him I was experiencing issues with the IC. They got it in the shop, did some diagnostics on it and concluded that:
- My cluster is bad and needs to be replaced
- My VIN falls under the extended warranty
- They'll order and install a new cluster under the extended warranty.
All without any hassle regarding paperwork/documentation from AoA, which is the opposite of what happened the 1st time I went there.
Some dealers, and more importantly, some service reps, are more responsible than others I suppose (Circle Audi in Long Beach, CA if anyone is curious).


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (Beltway)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beltway* »_As I read it the six year period is from the "in-service" date either of the vehicle or of the cluster. 
My faulty cluster was replaced yesterday. AoA had agreed to pay for parts with me paying for labor (this was agreed to prior to the settlement). This is the second cluster to go bad on this car and as my original cluster was replaced under Audi warranty in 2004, the "in-service" date of my cluster is 2004 so I can claim for the labor element under the settlement terms. 
Trust this makes sense (?) 
By the way, the new cluster will reflect the recorded mileage of the vehicle. 


The settlement papers don't mention anything about the 6-year in-service date 'resetting' to the date where a cluster has already been changed..My 2000 had instrument clusters replaced by Audi in 2003 and 2005, but I don't believe that helps me now that my Fuel Gauge is messed up on this second cluster (it's not the sender..the miles-to-empty is correct)..
Hey Bauch, any luck at the dealer?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (heinzboy57)*

my cluster was tested by the dealer and determined
to be defective because of the fuel gauge
my miles to empty is also changing as much as
the needle that indicates empty/full....
I've seen the miles to empty vary as much as 80 miles
in a 5 mile period of driving......seen the miles go up
and down.... 
I'll let everyone know how my replacement
experience goes when they call me and let me know
the cluster has arrived and we can schedule the service.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (exboy99)*

My cluster came in last week but I was out of town on business. Taking it in tomorrow for replaecment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (RonN)*

I just got back from having my cluster replaced. The process took about an hour http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (RonN)*

It was too smooth going to last. Dealer called to say that the Instrument Clusters are on back-order and will most likely take about 7-10 days to arrive. Will have to wait for them to call once it gets to the dealer. At least I'm in the pipeline.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (paullee)*

I went through the same deal. They are building the clusters in Germany to match the electronics of your car. Just like I was told it took 10 days to come in.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I sent in my paperwork about a month ago and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

Just got the call from the dealer. Go figure, it's a faulty cluster. I'm on the list to get a new one now. Thanks to the guy who started the class action suit against Audi. You rock man!
ciao ciao


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (RonN)*

I just scheduled my appointment
took about 2 weeks for my cluster to arrive
hopefully It'll all go smoothly on monday.
edit - well I dropped off my TT today
besides the new cluster, it threw another
CEL..... doesn't seem to be running poorly.
we'll see what they say tomorrow when they
look it over and install the new cluster.
he'll probably say something like
you need an O2 sensor and it's not covered 
by Audi Assured.... I shouldn't worry about what
it could be, it's probably nothing.
I was given an A4 loaner car... 
I think my TT is nicer than this new Audi.

_Modified by exboy99 at 9:16 PM 5-12-2008_


_Modified by exboy99 at 9:19 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (exboy99)*

DONE, my cluster is NEW.
I also had a CEL that turned out to be
a Coolant Temp Sensor, would have been
190 to replace but since I'm Audi Assured
it was my $50 deductible. 
I got a loaner for 24 hours, had my cluster 
replaced, CTS replaced and they washed some 
of the excess pollen off..... finally a trip
to the dealer that I can say went well.
cheers to you Smithtown Audi,
I give you credit for a good experience this time.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (exboy99)*

Nice... I'm still trying to convince Audi to replace mine. The damn settlement is a load of bull****.


----------



## SciroccoEnigmatic1 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (bauch1425)*

Does anyone have an update on getting their IC repaired? I sent mine in the day after I received it in the mail and have not heard a word back from Audi one way or another. My dash is in worse shape now (practically no center display, fuel and overheating gauge are wacky) and I'm sick of waiting to get it repaired. Has anyone been denied, did they send you a letter stating so? I have a 2000 so it was a long shot anyway.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_I'm sending in a letter to object to the settlement. It was designed to exclude many of the earlier TTs that are actually affected by the issue. I may also attend the court hearing on the 23rd since I'm near SF. I'm going to argue the warranty should be 10 years because many continue to develop symptoms, etc..
I'm still waiting to hear back form AoA on my inservice date (although it's definitely more than 6 years being an '01...) and waiting to hear back from the dealer my car was originally purchased from for the service history. 
Ridiculous they couldn't come up with a settlement that realistically settles everything.

Let me know where your standing on your letter cause my cluster is having random issues that come and go aswell.. i just not took the time to get it replaced... the other day i was driving down the road and my hazard lights came on out of nowere.. i stop restarted the car and they still wouldnt go off.. so i just kept driving home and when i got in the car the next day they were fine... its just random...and ill gladly add to your list of signatures if you can get it overturned.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (storx)*

Due to the low number of letters received, they were thrown out and not taken into consideration. The original settlement terms were agreed upon and now people are just waiting to hear from the settlement administrators. My local dealership said they have not heard anything about it in a while now... I guess we keep on waiting.


----------



## SciroccoEnigmatic1 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (bauch1425)*

Are you saying the letters they sent out asking details about the problem and that you had to indicate you wanted to have it fixed are immaterial? What is the original settlement terms? I thought the letter was part of the settlement. Did they get rid of that stupid year in production requirement, it makes no sense that if they had the same engineering flaw in the part in a 2000 tt as in a 2002 tt then the 2000 should be covered too. The letter kind of made it sound like you would have heard back fairly fast from them after the deadline to send in the letter had past.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument ... (SciroccoEnigmatic1)*

The original letter they sent out that had the settlement terms, including the year in service clause, is how the settlement is being handled. You had an option to object to the ruling (as it was not agreed upon by the court or something like that) and THOSE letters, the people who objected to the settlement were not taken into account because a such a small number of people objected.
It's BS just as you said about the year in service - the settlement was almost worded to exclude more than half of the cars that would have faced cluster issues.


----------



## SciroccoEnigmatic1 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument ... (bauch1425)*

Well just got my damn letter, and audi, having the great customer service they do, denied my claim







. They had part c1 and part c2 as invalid, essentially since I did not take it to the dealer to have it officially diagnosed within the 6 years of service they invalidated my claim. Like I was going to pay 75.00+ to have them tell me a known problem. Guess I will have to write a letter to the US safety commision and hope they do a recall.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Just got my approval letter for my 2000 and made the appointment. Luckily, the PO had the cluster looked at by the dealer they got oil changes. That dealer (non Audi) documented the misssing pixels and said that the car must be takend to an Audi dealer, which the PO never did. Due to that document, I was able to have my claim approved.


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (turbott920)*

does this apply to ppl in canada? i have a 01 but the cluster was replaced after 02


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (kchizTT)*

So i didnt get the paper work till it was too late to send in, i had my cluster replaced and still have all the paper work, anything I can do for $$ back?


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Here it is, the real run down on the instrument cluster recall/reinbursement. (Corrado SLC NL)*

My claim was deemed invalid due to a missing signature. I know I wasn't missing any signatures.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Just got my car back with a new cluster.


----------



## SciroccoEnigmatic1 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

So for all the unfortunate souls that got rejected, what are you going to do? Pay up to get the new part or live with it. I'll write a letter to customer service (I'm sure that will be useful







). I guess I could spend 250+ and get it repair (but I don't think they fix the center display). Is it possible to get a used cluster from a newer tt not infected with this problem. BTW, if any of you got your new cluster and total your tt, part out your new cluster to me


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (SciroccoEnigmatic1)*

I sent a letter of rebuttal to the denial of my claim. There was no reason other than Audi being lame for it to be denied. I'll see what happens.


----------



## BoschSEMO (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: (bauch1425)*

got mine done today. four hour job..........
they meesed the milage so in 15 days is coming back for another replacement.
Expensive mistake $600 dlls they get only 1 milage flash!


----------

